
Why F1 is help and F5 is refresh - 1996
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/IBM_Common_User_Access#Description
======
1996
I read a question in the windows 3.1 slack application thread: why F3 was
exit, with a link to IBM CUA.

This historic reference does not answer why F3 exits, but it brings many other
interesting things like copy paste and navigation between text fields and
options.

